# No cash payments at Embassys.



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Please take note that U.S. Embassays will no longer accept cash at Outreach Programs.
Here's their email.

Please be advised the U.S. embassy will no longer accept cash (U.S. Dollars and Thai Baht) at Outreach Events for American Citizen Services. This is a worldwide policy, and no exceptions can be considered.

All future payments at U.S. Embassy Outreach Events must be made in the form of a BANK DRAFT
• Purchased from Bangkok Bank, Kasikorn Bank, or Siam Commercial Bank (SCB). 
o You do not need an account at the bank to purchase a bank draft.
• Purchased in advance. 
• Made out to the “American Embassy Bangkok.”
• In the exact amount of Thai Baht (THB) for your total service.
• At the official embassy exchange rate at the time of the outreach. 
o Fees and exchange rates will be included in individual outreach announcements and posted on our website.
• Submitted at the time of service.

Delivery Service: Thai Post can mail back passports for applicants. If you require this service, you must purchase and submit a separate 100 THB bank draft. Do not include the cost of the envelope in your total bank draft for services.

Please note: cashiers’ checks, personal checks, cash, credit or any other form of payment will not be accepted. 
SERVICES OFFERED AT OUTREACH EVENTS:
•	Renewal of adult passport books and cards 
•	Renewal of minor (under age 16) passport books and cards 
•	Replacement of adult lost/stolen passports or first adult passport 
•	Replacement of minor (under age 16) lost/stolen passports 
•	Notary Services (charges per notary stamp)


THank you for your cooperation
This change only applies to Consular Outreach Events. Services rendered during normal business hours at the U.S. Embassy in Bangkok will continue to accept payments made by credit card or cash (THB or USD) exclusively.


----------

